# Help - to go or not to go to Salerno



## ashleywright (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi 

I live in England and my partner has been offered a job in Salerno.

I am currently a Reg. Nurse. Neither of us speak any Italian!! So I need to do some research to make a decision on whether to go or not. 

Would I be able to find any nursing work or any other kind of job. As British citizens would it be hard to settle in or around this area? especially as we do not speak the lingo. 

Any help and advice would be appreciated


----------

